
Doordash charges $16 for a $24 pizza, so the pizzeria bought its own pizzas - thomas4019
https://boingboing.net/2020/05/18/doordash-charges-16-for-a-24.html
======
RandomBacon
Previous discussion submitted 21 hours ago with 1246 points and 477 comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23216852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23216852)

